# [driver video] J'en ai rêvé.. mais c'est nvidia qui l'a fait

## El_Goretto

Oui, c'est une grande nouvelle en fait, pour ces saloupiots de possesseurs de nvidia  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Support for GLX in Xinerama
> 
> 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, l'équipe linux ATI aurait répliqué par un: "Même pas mal, ca fait longtemps qu'on a prévu quelque chose de similaire. Une version beta est planifiée pour le 3ème semestre 2012".

 

eh bah c'est cool  :Cool: 

El_Goretto : tu crois que nos 9800 seront encore d'actualité en 2012? parce que si je peus ne pas changer de carte d'ici là...(oui mais la tentation est forte d'acheter une nvidia)

----------

## Dais

Ouais enfin en même temps, il y a guère que pour les drivers linux que NVidia domine ATI pour les cartes graphiques, ça a l'air .. parce qu'ils se prennent une méchante baffe avec l'équivalent du SLI pour ATI.

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Aux dernières nouvelles, l'équipe linux ATI aurait répliqué par un: "Même pas mal, ca fait longtemps qu'on a prévu quelque chose de similaire. Une version beta est planifiée pour le 3ème semestre 2012".

 

Tant de mauvaise foi me laisse sans voix ! Dois-je rappeler que ATI vient de tripler son effectif de développeurs Linux ?

Oui oui... Ils sont 3 maintenant...

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Aux dernières nouvelles, l'équipe linux ATI aurait répliqué par un: "Même pas mal, ca fait longtemps qu'on a prévu quelque chose de similaire. Une version beta est planifiée pour le 3ème semestre 2012". 
> 
> Tant de mauvaise foi me laisse sans voix ! Dois-je rappeler que ATI vient de tripler son effectif de développeurs Linux ?
> 
> Oui oui... Ils sont 3 maintenant...

 

Mince je savais pas qu'ils prennaient des stagiaires chez AT!!!

----------

## kwenspc

ah non vous avez mal compris: ils ont toujours qu'un seul développeur, le mec était au tiers-temps. maintenant il est employé à plein temps ^^

----------

## Trevoke

Vous etes mesquins les gars  :Smile: 

---

Ce Xinerama NVidia alors ca permet d'avoir un bureau qui s'etend sur plusieurs ecrans? Et ca permettrait par exemple d'avoir mplayer sur tous tes ecrans quand tu te mets en full screen?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Vous etes mesquins les gars 
> 
> ---
> 
> Ce Xinerama ATI alors ca permet d'avoir un bureau qui s'etend sur plusieurs ecrans? Et ca permettrait par exemple d'avoir mplayer sur tous tes ecrans quand tu te mets en full screen?

 

Tututtttt, t'as pas tout lu toi  :Smile: 

C'est nvidia qui fait du GLX compatible Xinerama. Donc de la 3D en multi screen voire multi GPU nividia.

Pour du mplayer/xv, je ne sais pas, mais je vois pas l'interet de splitter l'image sur plusieurs écrans (à part pour se faire un "mur" d'image), ni de faire de la réplication (j'ai pas compris quel sens tu entendais).

----------

## kwenspc

oui Trevoke, ça permet aussi de mettre sur les deux écrans les zolies photo de femmes posant...euhhoulà je m'emballe moua.

bon en plus ça permet vraiment de travailler de manière confortable avec certains logiciels comme gimp, ardour etc...qui ont une interface fait de plusieurs fenetre, donc tu mest tes outils à gauche (ou à droite) et tu bosses à droite (ou à gauche). bon ça tu connaissais.

Mais le pied c'est qu'avec le support de la 3D tu peus jouer à ET sur un écran tout en travaillant sur l'écran droit.

moralité : ni le jeux ni le travail ne seront fait proprement  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Correction. Je voulais ecrire NVidia mais je pensais ATI.. Oups.

Ok, bah merci pour avoir eclairci ..

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> oui Trevoke, ça permet aussi de mettre sur les deux écrans les zolies photo de femmes posant...euhhoulà je m'emballe moua.
> 
> bon en plus ça permet vraiment de travailler de manière confortable avec certains logiciels comme gimp, ardour etc...qui ont une interface fait de plusieurs fenetre, donc tu mest tes outils à gauche (ou à droite) et tu bosses à droite (ou à gauche). bon ça tu connaissais.
> 
> Mais le pied c'est qu'avec le support de la 3D tu peus jouer à ET sur un écran tout en travaillant sur l'écran droit.
> ...

 

T'es Utopiste toi, tout le monde sait qu'il faut mettre la tête d'une femme sur un écran avec le buste d'une autre et les jambes d'une 3è   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah mince  :Sad: 

bon : j'va mettre une 2eme carte graphique en pci puisque c'est ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

j ai actuellement deux cartes graphique dans mon pc (tnt2pci et geforce6600gt agp) malheureusement en xinerama, jusqu ici je n ai pas pu profiter de ma geforce6.

bref celui qui a reussi a faire fonctionner ce *#'ù% de GLX avec xinerama bah qu il me fasse signe. parce que ca saoul de devoir rebooter sans arret sous win pour faire un peu de jeu

----------

## El_Goretto

@nuts: ben justement, c'est de cela dont il est question. Après, tout dépend des chips graphiques que nvidia supporte dans son driver...

----------

## nuts

bon j ai installer ce driver et paf plus de tnt2:( si je veux que la tnt2 affiche, je dois la passer en mode "nv" faut que je regarde mes logs de X (c est ou deja?)

----------

## ImMorT4L

Vive ATI...

Je laisse encore moisir un peu mon 19" TFT ou je passe chez nVidia??? La tentation est forte, mais non... La marque du Caribou roxxxe tout  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

Bah à long terme il vaudrait mieux avoir du ATI, maintenant faut voir si on peut tenir jusque là  :Razz: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Bah à long terme il vaudrait mieux avoir du ATI, maintenant faut voir si on peut tenir jusque là 

 

Sur mon PC Gentoo, j'ai une 9200PRO  :Laughing: 

Et sur l'AMD64 Windows (PC 100% Jeux) j'ai une X800XL que je vais vModder et O/C, je suis pro ATI à 120%... 

Mais je trouve ça dommage qu'il envoie bouler Linux comme ça et qu'ils n'aient rien d'autre que des Drivers pourris...  :Embarassed: 

On peut donner des cacauettes à un singe pour lui couper la faim, mes au bout d'un temps il commence à se lasser  :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nuts

a tres long therme alors.

bon j ai installer ces pilotes, 1er surprise la tnt2 ne fonctionne pas

et toujours pas moyen d'avoir l opengl en fullscreen sur l ecran de son choix

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bon j ai installer ces pilotes, 1er surprise la tnt2 ne fonctionne pas

 

Pas étonnant, si cela impose des efforts pour chaque chip, les vieux tromblons vont en patir les premiers.

 *nuts wrote:*   

> et toujours pas moyen d'avoir l opengl en fullscreen sur l ecran de son choix

 

Ca c'est normal, OpenGL utilise des coordonnées (0.0) (grossièrement) fournies par X pour localiser où mettre sa fenetre fullscreen. Lui n'a aucune notion de multi-écran. Théoriquement, ça correspondra toujours à l'écran de gauche.

----------

## nuts

en ce qui concerne les vieux chip ils sont toujours supporter, c est meme dit dans le readme.

sinon si tu connais un moyen pour dire a opengl de s afficher ailleur que en 0,0 ca m arrangera bien (1152,0 pour ma part)

----------

## Dais

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bon j ai installer ce driver et paf plus de tnt2:( si je veux que la tnt2 affiche, je dois la passer en mode "nv" faut que je regarde mes logs de X (c est ou deja?)

 

a pus de TNT2 dans les drivers, en fait a pus tout ça:

```

RIVA TNT

RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro

RIVA TNT2 Ultra

Vanta/Vanta LT

RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro

Aladdin TNT2

GeForce 256

GeForce DDR

Quadro

GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro

GeForce2 Ti

GeForce2 Ultra

Quadro2 Pro
```

EDIT: ils parlent de drivers spécifiques pour les vieux modèles de cartes, j'en sais pas plus. Enfin reste au driver précédent  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je me disais bien aussi... Etant donné que cela doit leur demander un boulot monstrueux (recoder tout une extension de X, qd mm, alors qu'on sait que xinerama de X et GLX sont mutuellement exclusifs, à la base), ça leur fait une "bonne" excuse pour faire le ménage par le vide ("et n'oubliez pas ma 6600GT qu'elle est bien à pas cher!").  :Smile: 

----------

## titix

C'est mes geforce qui vont être contentes  :Very Happy: 

Rien de tel qu'un jeux d'un côté et un bon divx de l'autre quand on est "mort"... je test ça de suite  :Wink: 

----------

